# Adding SBI Account at PAYPAL



## veddotcom (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wanna confirm that I have 17 digit Account Number in which First SIX digits are ZERO, Then SHould i use All 17 digit number there of last 11 digit (Excluding 6 Zeros).


----------



## utsav (Apr 4, 2009)

Dont add the first 6 zeroes . Thats it. For example if ur acc no is 00000056247562357 then just enter 56247562357 .and carefully enter the IFSC code too.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 4, 2009)

You know you cant transfer any funds from bank acc to paypal but other way is supported . Isn't any other service accepting money from indian banks ?


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 4, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> You know you cant transfer any funds from bank acc to paypal but other way is supported . Isn't any other service accepting money from indian banks ?



No I don't want BANK->PAYPAL Transfer I just want Reverse Process.

Thanks UTSAV I'll Add by using 11 Digit.


----------

